

Facebook Granted Patent on the News Feed  - yarapavan
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/search-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=Facebook.ASNM.&OS=AN/Facebook&RS=AN/Facebook

======
pedalpete
I'm really hoping that facebook isn't able to enforce this. Was there really
no implementation of a recent activity feed before facebook did it?

This has become such a paradigm for the web, that if they truly did 'invent'
it, I guess they do deserve the patent, but wouldn't you say things like
twitter are nothing more than an news feed?

------
ypk
RWW article on the same:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_granted_patent...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_granted_patent_on_the_news_feed_-
_this_co.php)

